# Kundenverwaltung



## Fehlerteufel (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

auch nach langer Suche hier im Forum und in Google hab ich leider noch nicht das gefunden, was ich brauch.

Und zwar verwalte ich mittlerweile mehrere Webseiten und langsam kann ich mir die Zugangsdaten nicht mehr merken, daher möchte ich ein einfaches PHP Script benutzen, welches mir diese Arbeit abnimmt.

Das Script sollte speichern:
- Kundenname
- Kunde seit (Datum)
- evtl. noch Arbeitsstunden mit Auflistung (ist aber nicht wirklich notwendig)
- Zugangsdaten zum Adminbereich
- Zugangsdaten zur Datenbank
- Kommentar

Wenn jmd. so ein Script kennt oder evtl. Lust und Zeit hat so eins zu coden wäre ich dankbar .

MfG
Chris


----------



## cameeel (11. Februar 2007)

Du verwaltest so viele Webseiten dass du dir die Zugangsdaten nicht mehr merken kannst, aber du kannst dir so ein kleines Script nicht selbst schreiben?! :suspekt:

cAm3eel.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. Februar 2007)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:


> Du verwaltest so viele Webseiten dass du dir die Zugangsdaten nicht mehr merken kannst, aber du kannst dir so ein kleines Script nicht selbst schreiben?! :suspekt:
> 
> cAm3eel.




Ich hab gewusst, das so eine Antwort kommt... ;-)

Also ich bin eher ein Anfänger in php und auch recht faul, daher benutz ich öfters bereits programmierte Scripte. Zudem arbeite ich eher mit php und html templates und so gut wie gar keine Datenbanken ;-)...

Also, über eine Antwort wäre ich recht froh ;-)


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn Deine Kunden mitbekommen wie Du ihre Daten "behandelst", könnten sie schnell sauer werden.
Stelle Dir nur mal vor was passiert wenn Deine Kundenverwaltung "geknackt" wird..... dann ist die Kacke (sorry  ) aber am dampfen. 
Besorge Dir lieber ein vernünftiges Notizbuch oder einen von diesen Terminplanern.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Flex (11. Februar 2007)

Also ich habe dafür PasswordSafe auf einem USB Stick...
Und das eine Masterkennwort kann ich mir merken


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

Da gab es neulich einen Bericht.....
War so ein Plastikteil mit mehreren "Rädern".
Wenn man diese in die richtige Position gedreht hat, hatte mann alle Passwörter.
Um sie in die richtige Position zu bekommen, brauchte man auch ein Masterpasswort.
Vorteil: man braucht kein Notebook zum auslesen (z.b. vom USB Stick) mit zur Bank schleppen.


----------



## Flex (11. Februar 2007)

Naja, meine PINs kann ich mir merken und auf dem Stick sind eher Passwörter, die ich für PC technische Dinge brauche...


----------



## Mamphil (11. Februar 2007)

> Also ich habe dafür PasswordSafe auf einem USB Stick...
> Und das eine Masterkennwort kann ich mir merken


Ich verwende KeePass und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Dann geht auch ein 20stelliges Passwort ;-)

Mamphil


----------

